# RS-232 Serial PCMCIA Cards



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

I have a Garmin MAP76 GPS and the TOPO Mapsource software by Garmin and can not download info (waypoints, routes ......ect) back and forth between the computer and GPS because my computer does not have a serial port.

I bought a USB to SERIAL cord for $40, which did not work and I could not return it and it ended up in the trash. I do not want to make any more non-returnable purchases and was wondering if anyone out there is using a RS-232 Serial PCMCIA Card with their laptop to accomplish the same thing.

I will not buy one of these $100+ cards unless I get positive info from someone that has used one sucessfully.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## TomW (Nov 19, 2003)

Garmin makes a USB to Serial Port conversion cable compatible with there equipment.

Here is their Web Link.

http://shop.garmin.com/accessory.jsp?sku=010-10310-00

Also there are a lot of companies that have serial port cards for a desktop computer that are a lot cheaper. But that probably wont help you if you are using a laptop. Can't say I have ever seen a laptop without a 232 serial port either. Guess all the new ones only have USB ports. Oh Well. 

I hope you get this working, and welcome to the world of GPS!!

Tom W


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Thanks but the following came from Garmin:

The capability of any USB to serial converter from any manufacturer to work on any given machine has about an 80% success rate.
This is due to the fact that the cable is making your computer think that it
has a serial port. We call this a virtual com port. We do not recommend
the Garmin cable over any other brand as the success rate is the same.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## TomW (Nov 19, 2003)

Well - If you have a desktop computer here is a link a good RS-232 serial port that is pretty cheap.

http://www.pcmall.com/pcmall/shop/detail~dpno~881147.asp

Tom W


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow I have never seen a laptop without a Serial port. What kind of laptop do you have?


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Guys, thanks for your help.......

The laptop that I have is:

*Toshiba Satellite A75-S209 Mobile Intel Pentium 4 532 3.06GHz HyperThreading Technology / 512MB DDR / 60GB HDD / DVD-ROM/CD-RW Combo / Windows XP Home / Notebook PC*

It's my understanding that the 9-pin serial port is old technology and has been replaced by the USB which is faster. Garmin says that a large portion of their sales are for NMEA (?) which uses the serial port vs. the USB to be compatable with the other equipment. (???)

I asked about the PCM card for a laptop because I want to be able to take this with me in my truck and not for my desktop.

Thanks again,
Pat


----------

